# Application Horloge



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2018)

Bonsoir ,

je recherche une application Horloge qui remplace l'affichage de mon radio réveil 

je possède un iPhone X et j'aimerais une application qui m'affiche l'heure dans la nuit 
assez gros ( Ouais je vois mal ) mais que l'affichage ce déclenche que quand je le désire 

une idée ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Janvier 2018)

J'ai un vrai réveil qui ne s'allume que lorsqu'on frappe dans le main ou qu'on le touche. C'est bien pratique.

Il doit bien exister une application du même genre qui n'affiche l'heure que si tu bouges l'iPhone. Par contre je ne peux pas t'aider plus ...


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> J'ai un vrai réveil qui ne s'allume que lorsqu'on frappe dans le main ou qu'on le touche. C'est bien pratique.
> 
> Il doit bien exister une application du même genre qui n'affiche l'heure que si tu bouges l'iPhone. Par contre je ne peux pas t'aider plus ...



Pour le réveil , j'ai trouvé comme vous , donc plus trop besoin d'une application , mais si je trouve , je suis. preneur


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Janvier 2018)

Tant que j'y pense, Siri ne conviendrait-il pas ?
Par contre, en plus d'afficher l'heure il la lira à voix haute ... C'est sans doute ce qui te gène


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Tant que j'y pense, Siri ne conviendrait-il pas ?
> Par contre, en plus d'afficher l'heure il la lira à voix haute ... C'est sans doute ce qui te gène



Oui Siri n'est pas le top en pleine nuit


----------

